# The Stretch Test vs. the wash test.



## TheSeanMullins (Aug 29, 2013)

I see a lot about the "wash test" for DTG graphics, and I see a lot about the "Stretch Test" for screen printing. So what about the stretch test for DTG prints? I am still in the process of nailing down the pretreatment and curing stages of DTG, but I can pull my shirts off the heat press and let cool for a few seconds and stretch the print and with a white under base, the colors with seem to do pretty well. The areas that are only white seem to crack apart a bit then you will see the color of the shirts in the cracks. 

So what type of stretch test results do you all get with your DTG prints? For example lets say on full color with white underbase and with areas that are ONLY white? 

I will post pictures of the type of stretch results I see when I get home from work.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

DTG uses waterbased inks and curing is different than plastisol. Waterbased inks will dry on their own even without heat. Plastisol will not.

White ink on DTG cracks when stretched because it's a thicker ink. Just because it cracks does not mean it's not cured.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

TheSeanMullins said:


> I see a lot about the "wash test" for DTG graphics, and I see a lot about the "Stretch Test" for screen printing. So what about the stretch test for DTG prints? I am still in the process of nailing down the pretreatment and curing stages of DTG, but I can pull my shirts off the heat press and let cool for a few seconds and stretch the print and with a white under base, the colors with seem to do pretty well. The areas that are only white seem to crack apart a bit then you will see the color of the shirts in the cracks.




From our screen printing expert Terry:

The screen printing stretch test doesn't "translate" to direct-to-garment because of the makeup of the ink. Nearly all garment screen printing uses plastisol ink, which has a level of elasticity once cured due to the fact it is a PVC based system. Direct-to-garment printing uses a water base ink that does not have the same elastic nature, but that does not mean the ink is not cured. This would also be true of screen printing using a water based ink. Ideally with both screen printing and direct-to-garment, washing is the best method for testing your ink cure.

_


----------



## TheSeanMullins (Aug 29, 2013)

So I guess from reading these results it may be a fairly beneficial step to tuck the shirt tightly on the platen for printing, not stretch the shirt, but just make it tightly tucked.

I'm really just thinking along the lines of a larger person putting on a smaller shirt, busty women, or a muscular person that may wear tighter clothing. If the shirt is printed while pulled snug on the platen, then it should give a bit of room for someone to stretch the shirt and the design still look presentable.

I guess I am mostly curious to what is "normal" with every ones DTG prints with the amount of cracking during a stretch.


----------

